# Check out our new cat !!!!!!!!



## Jody Hawk (Oct 19, 2005)

This opossum has a bed in a tree right next to our house. It's so tamed that it isn't even scared of us. We watched it leave it's nest and stood at the base of the tree as it climbed down for the night the other evening. Katelyn named him Pearcy the Possum. I've been wondering why those two cats of ours have been eating so much here lately.


----------



## LAKOTA (Oct 19, 2005)

Ewwww ...... I can't stand those things.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Oct 19, 2005)

Shoot It !!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice pet. Old mountain man sayin`---never name a critter that you might have to eat one day!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 19, 2005)

Whiteboy said:
			
		

> Now all you need is some sweet taters.



I tried possum one time when I was a kid, my Uncle Cleve baked one in the oven that he caught in one of his rabbit boxes. I didn't care for it.


----------



## southernclay (Oct 19, 2005)

Woody's Janitor said:
			
		

> Shoot It !!!!!!!


Kick it, do something.


----------



## Georgiaastro (Oct 19, 2005)

LAKOTA said:
			
		

> Ewwww ...... I can't stand those things.


Me either. I hate them.


----------



## Kdog (Oct 19, 2005)

Jody, I know you hate to, but you know what you need to do.

Kdog


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 19, 2005)

The only animal that looks like it's got a lifelong case of mange and zombieism.  NASTY critters!


----------



## Heathen (Oct 19, 2005)

*New Cat*

Check out our new cat !!!!!!!! 
Jody I don't won't to come across as mean, but that's the ugliest cat I ever did see. He's definitely guilty of impersonating a opossum.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 19, 2005)

Kdog said:
			
		

> Jody, I know you hate to, but you know what you need to do.



He's just trying to survive. He ain't bothering us, other than stealing a little cat food, so I couldn't do that.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 19, 2005)

Jody Hawk said:
			
		

> He's just trying to survive. He ain't bothering us, other than stealing a little cat food, so I couldn't do that.


Ya' think?  


> Opossums are carriers of many diseases: tuberculosis, relapsing fever, herpes virus, tularemia, salmonella, spotted fever, toxoplasmosis, coccidiosis, trichomoniasis, Chagas Disease, yellow fever, and rabies (rarely). They are important reservoirs for leptospirosis (hemorrhagic jaundice) in wildlife and humans. Leptospirosis is transmitted through the urine and feces of infected animals. Humans frequently pick up the disease by eating unwashed produce or windfall fruit, or by putting umwashed hands to their mouth (gum, cigarettes, etc.). Opossums are also heavily infested with fleas, ticks, mites and lice which are known carriers and transmitlers of disease.


Good luck with that new pet.


----------



## Heathen (Oct 19, 2005)

That one there actually looks pretty clean compared to most you see. Maybe he bathes regularly. Guess he thinks that food is for him maybe thats why he's not afraid of y'all.


----------



## CAL (Oct 19, 2005)

Let us all know when ya pet that sucker! They say they won't turn loose till it thunders.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 20, 2005)

CAL said:
			
		

> Let us all know when ya pet that sucker! They say they won't turn loose till it thunders.



Cal, I haven't gotten that brave yet !!!!!!!!!  This possum is pretty neat though. I walked out there on the porch and he just kept eating like our cats do. One time he went over to the water bowl and got him a swig of water. He never appeared to be scared of us. You know, possum was once common at the dinner table. I remember my Uncle Cleve talking about going possum hunting many times.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Oct 20, 2005)

Nasty critter! I hate possums. And yes, they do love catfood, the sorry freeloaders!!


----------



## Holton (Oct 20, 2005)

That cat food  will draw them in.

 Relocation   relocation   relocation .............

 Many years ago when we would catch one in a rabbit box across to the other side of town it would go. Them folks  paid ya for them  that were alive. Better than picking up coke bottles.

 I ain't eating any of them


----------



## the HEED! (Oct 20, 2005)

You aint gotta shoot it, trap it and take it off so it will eat somebody elses cat food, we do that with coons and possums all the time, they will eat the heck out of some cat food though! Grab him by that tail and see how tame he is then!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 20, 2005)

PSE TRITON said:
			
		

> You aint gotta shoot it, trap it and take it off so it will eat somebody elses cat food, we do that with coons and possums all the time, they will eat the heck out of some cat food though! Grab him by that tail and see how tame he is then!


Not to mention get your cats sick by eating and drinking out of their bowls.  As in DEAD sick....


----------



## jqcargle (Oct 20, 2005)

That there is a slick tailed tree kitty.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Oct 20, 2005)

I've got the same exact problem with one coming in our garage to eat cat's food. Came out one morning to go to work at 5am, and that joker nearly scared me to death! It was standing right by the door when I came out. Going to try and trap it to get rid of it.


----------



## HT2 (Oct 20, 2005)

*Jody.......*

Ain't nothin' a little "bird shot" won't cure!!!!!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 20, 2005)

I think I'll trap it and bring it to the next picnic as a door prize.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 20, 2005)

Don't worry too much about him. He'll wind up in the middle of the road with all four feet sticking up before too long. They all do.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Oct 20, 2005)

Dutchman, that one looks like it'd fit in your avatar with a chopped onion, carrots and some 'taters.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 20, 2005)

LAKOTA said:
			
		

> Ewwww ...... I can't stand those things.


Ewwwwwwwww? that sounded like my wife.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 20, 2005)

Jody Hawk said:
			
		

> I think I'll trap it and bring it to the next picnic as a door prize.


Better not do that Id hate to see NGMM get whipped by a opussum over a few leaves of fresh cooked poke!


----------



## xpertgreg (Oct 20, 2005)

I kill everyone that I see.  any animal that will start eating on another dead animal and use it's carcass to live in can't be healthy sharing a feed bowl with my cats....I don't think so.  there's 3 animals that ain't got a chance around my house, opossum, coons, and groundhogs.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 20, 2005)

xpertgreg said:
			
		

> I kill everyone that I see.  any animal that will start eating on another dead animal and use it's carcass to live in can't be healthy sharing a feed bowl with my cats....I don't think so.  there's 3 animals that ain't got a chance around my house, opossum, coons, and groundhogs.


From your avatar I assume you also know of their affection for turkey eggs.


----------



## Bruz (Oct 21, 2005)

Disease+Possum+Cat Bowl+Kids playing with Fluffy=Possible Big Problem


----------



## scshep2002 (Oct 21, 2005)

A hairless tree rat!!!!! Stomp that critter!!!!


----------



## Duck's and Buck's (Oct 21, 2005)

I agree that it is kinda cute but you gotta be careful with something like that, but you know that,  you were just sharing a picture. Nice Pic!!


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Oct 22, 2005)

*I hate them critters!*

I have them coming up all of the time to eat my cat food. If I see it it's his last time to come around my house. My black lab loves to grab em and sling them back and forth. I watched him pull one of of an amadilor (sp) hole several weeks ago!!  Finally got him to lay it down and my son grabbed the lab by the collar as I proceeded to finish the possum!   

Do not I repeat do not think that you can kill one out of the tree with .22  ratshot.   Last year, I shot one 5 times to knock him out of the tree. Then shot him in the head with ratshot at 2" or less. Well with it being 1:00 AM in the morning, I did not want to bury him. So we get the idea to put him into an empty cat food bag and place it in the empty trash can. Well when i got home that afternoon, my wife said that the possum was alive in the trash can! We have to pen up my lab. Then my son and I proceed to lasso the possum in the trash can, Man them thangs STINK real bad after they have been in a trash can all day with the temps in the 90's.    I dump over trash can and son shoot him. I make sure he is dead this time, I use a .22 long rifle bullet to the head.


----------

